# ALMS TT new 3 piece wheel project (Porsche Kenesis 3 piece wheels)



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

So the pic above is on BMW Beyern wheels Currently I'm running BBS LM reps 8.5 <wide> front and 9.5 <wide> rear with 37mm adapters in rear and 17mm in front.
Will be selling these soon.

Heres a glimpse.





And this is my current project. 

sanded down the dishes and took out all the curb marks off the outer lip. now starting to buff the dishes.








The centers were finished jut in time when I finally polished out the lips. (powder coated Gold Chrome by Miester Works)






Next are the bolts. I didn't want to use the current ones 1 because they were so skinny its not even funny. 2, they were hideous lol. o I upgraded to ones that BBS uses in Chrome. 

Drilling hole to fit. 160 holes to drill is not easy lol. so that's where I'm at right now...














........................sucks I didnt take any before pics.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice..
I run 3 piece and have had to strip them in the past..labour intensive to say the least, but results are worth it.
Steve


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

For sure. Once you see the shine from under the polishing wheel, it's a good feeling.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My lips are Radinox so they only need a wipe down but the centres and backs have suffered a little from wear and tear..

Steve


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Do ppl clear coat lips after polish?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont as mine are high quality stainless.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

clear coat will sometimes make the luster go away since its never perfectly clear. Most guys do chrome since it can be cleaned with windex and nothing ever sticks. It does add weight and cost however


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Cleanest Regula front end I've ever seen. Nice work!


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks bro. Yeah I just got rid of that front end. Found another one I like more. Post pics later in the pic thread.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

All finished


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

There used to be a company named Zoop Seal. Their stuff worked great for saving a nice polish on wheels. They went out of business...

This looks to be the next best thing.

http://www.shineseal.com/products.htm


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work! 

Actually I'm going against Matt's post about the best polish. The best is actually Happich Simichrome. (IMO)

http://www.simichrome-polish.com/




I've used it on all my wheels and it does an amazing job.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice job!! I've rebuilt both sets of my Kinesis (k28s and k18s)... If you need any parts Thatcher is the kinesis man!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> Nice job!! I've rebuilt both sets of my Kinesis (k28s and k18s)... If you need any parts Thatcher is the kinesis man!:thumbup:


He is still the only person I know of who can get you the bolts surprisingly. CCW i think it is bought their designs and can machine you new faces and as far as I know whole wheels, but they have no parts


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> He is still the only person I know of who can get you the bolts surprisingly. CCW i think it is bought their designs and can machine you new faces and as far as I know whole wheels, but they have no parts


That's correct! I tried to buy bolts from them and no dice! Luckily, Thatcher had enough for me to order a bag of spares!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> That's correct! I tried to buy bolts from them and no dice! Luckily, Thatcher had enough for me to order a bag of spares!:beer:


You would think thats something that they would have, but I guess not. Just out of curiosity have you tried to order a set of wheels from them? I'd love me a set of 18" super cups in 5x100:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> You would think thats something that they would have, but I guess not. Just out of curiosity have you tried to order a set of wheels from them? I'd love me a set of 18" super cups in 5x100:laugh:


I haven't ordered anything from them. I would if they offered supercups!!! It's the last set of kinesis I'm wanting!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been kicking myself in the ass for not finding a way to buy those supercups I went to get for you! :banghead:

It would be nice if ccw could make some k28's! They are my favorite wheel.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the K20s 
Any idea how to get rid of swirl marks. Still game some here n there.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On the lips or the faces?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

germanengineering g60 said:


> I like the K20s
> Any idea how to get rid of swirl marks. Still game some here n there.


If they are deep you have to go back to resanding. All of the lips I've done I wetsand up to 2000 grit then do 3 different buffing compounds to get them nice and perfect. If the scratches don't go away you have to go back steps until they do.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

No scratches. Just swirl marks. What buffing compound do you recommend? I used mothers aluminum Polish that's it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I used eastwood buffing compounds black, brown and white, followed by metal polish.

http://search.eastwood.com/search?p...id&cnt=16&af=cat3:buffcompounds type:products

You need to mate each compound with the proper pads though, black using the roughest pad, brown the middle and white the softest. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah buffing compounds are what takes it from shiny to holy ****!!


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

So you don't even wet sand?

I wet sanded 800 grit 1000 than 1200 than 2000 and after that hours and hours of http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101.html


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

tires should come in today. well see how it looks on the car soon.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

germanengineering g60 said:


> So you don't even wet sand?
> 
> I wet sanded 800 grit 1000 than 1200 than 2000 and after that hours and hours of http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101.html


I wetsand 1000/1500/2000 then use a powerdrill or actual buffing machine for the 3 compounds. You don't even have to use metal polish if you have the buffing machine. 

Here's a few I've done in the past. But honestly every metal type is different. Porsche wheels are a pita to pain, but VW are easy (see Fat Fives below)


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to know. Looks great.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*look great!*

the quality of aluminum makes the difference! had a set of Budnik Famosa dished wheels on a 72 olds, they polished soooo easily + everyone thought they were chrome!!! i love mesh style wheels on a TT, been lookin at the gold centered styles for my 01 blk roadster, seem blingy but say wow whenever i see them on other TT's


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

rodhot said:


> the quality of aluminum makes the difference! had a set of Budnik Famosa dished wheels on a 72 olds, they polished soooo easily + everyone thought they were chrome!!! i love mesh style wheels on a TT, been lookin at the gold centered styles for my 01 blk roadster, seem blingy but say wow whenever i see them on other TT's


Nice. Any pics of the 72's?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Tires mounted*

So I mounted the tires with a nice streach and figured out the perfect sizing of adapters for the most perfect fitment. I will post pic later of them on the TT


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

one question though. after I got the tires mounted there were some drippings on the lips from the mounting process and they arent coming out. what to do? do I have to repolish them?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah you'll have to repolish. it should come out with a good metal polish.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------

